# How to fix knee pain



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 16, 2019)

For the first part of this thread, this a form I performed today. You can visibly see the instability in my knees and pain on my face. Today I had a muscle test for knee pain and shin splints at the VA. Tomorrow i will post how i fix it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 17, 2019)

Is this filmed through a mirror?  I note the writing on the wall is backwards.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 18, 2019)

Cell phone with selfie camera. I apologize as well, had every intent of posting my knee pain video yesterday, but technical issues prevented me. Will be posting late tonight.


----------



## mograph (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah, selfie setting usually flops the image.
(Pedantic photographer here: "flop" is reversed left-to-right, "flip" is reversed top-to-bottom.)


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 19, 2019)

I apologize, knee pain video tonight for sure. Technical issues with video editing software


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 20, 2019)




----------

